# what other forums, chat rooms do you visit?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

just curious what other forums or whatever, financial or not, people in here visit or belong tp?
i find cmf activity seems to ebb & flow (seems to be ebbing lately), and im wondering if there are other interesting places to click on to.
the only other forum i used to spend a bit of tme at was this one, but again, its only a shadow of its former self :bi_polo:
http://www.theneverendingpool.org/


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

I frequent several forums usually and they differ from time to time as my interests ebb and flow. I've frequented probably a dozen different travel forums for example over the years. I also visit forums with a specific interest in mind until my interest wanes. For example, I frequented a classic car forum for a while until it became clear that no new topics ever came up there, just the same questions being asked by new posters, over and over again.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Red flag deals has some excellent forums on different topics.

https://forums.redflagdeals.com/

I personally like Reddit. It can pass a few hours looking around there. Stay on the main page or search for a topic you like.....maybe your hometown or NFLD.

https://www.reddit.com/

I have not found any good forums in Canada about retirement. 

Personally for the latest news (up to the second really) and entertainment from reading it all.........I highly recommend Twitter.

https://twitter.com/?lang=en

You can follow anyone you want. I follow some news people from CNN (Dana Bash, John King, etc), some politicians, and a few other people and places (Blue Jays)

Everbody re-tweets others, so it is can expand quite a bit. News is reported as it happens by people who are there. Hurricanes, wars, any newsworthy events.

Make sure you follow Trump. It is worth the entertainment and if you wake up at 3 a.m. bored he is likely tweeting away telling everyone how smart he is..........LOL.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

ill have to join the 21st century, i guess....
the only twittering i'm familiar with is the little birdies, at dawn....


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> ill have to join the 21st century, i guess....
> the only twittering i'm familiar with is the little birdies, at dawn....


You are not missing much. Sound bites of minimal quality, usefulness and accuracy.. about the same as Facebook, Instagram, and other social media. I do have a FB account which I restrict to certain family members and friends with which I stay in contact. For me, LinkedIn is the only social media that has some worthwhile business traffic. But I know you were asking about forums, not social media.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

cool people - ya'll seen at least one in cmf forum - are saying that forums are has-beens, they are dying

what i see is former forummers gone to instagram. There they're overwhelming Insta w povs, hyper-chats, dissertations & soliloquys.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

None, this one is already enough work.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I don't think the ones I linked to are going the way of the dodo just yet........

Red Flag Deals has 1.2 million members. Not bad for a Canadian website.

Twitter has 261 million members and Reddit has 330 million members.

Twitter members choose who they "follow" so if a person is receiving only garbage on their Twitter feed it is due to who they choose to follow. It is pretty simple to click "unfollow".

These are the numbers of subscribers. There are many more people who frequent the media but don't subscribe.

The mainstream news media report (sometimes) on what is already on Twitter, so what you get from them is later and filtered by their bias.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Mine are 
Financial Wisdom Forum
Early-retirement.org
CMF
Reddit

and my participation ebbs and flows based on my interest in the topics being discussed.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

IMO, discussion forums are quite a different animal than social media applications. The latter are pretty much a 'free for all' in comparison to discussion forums which are considerably more theme/subject based and can be moderated, well or not, depending on the policies and rules of management/administration. Some have poor signal to noise ratios, others less so. A good example of a financial discussion forum with a high signal to noise ratio is the Bogleheads forum which is also not commercially based.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

I avoid social media forums. They seem mostly for kids or the kid-minded. 

I participate (or at least lurk) in desultory fashion, in divers forums, including a few dealing with such things as country/off-grid life; fishing and hunting such as SportFishingBC; boating, such as The Hull Truth and C-Brats (even though I prefer a welded aluminum boat and do not own a C-Dory, a lot of useful stuff there); a couple of forums inhabited mainly by ex-pats living in SE Asia where I lived; and a couple of health forums.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Mainly only hobby related for me (DIY type electronics; Sound reproduction and Cars).


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

This one and Connect2Edmonton on a daily basis. C2E is a forum primarily for discussing residential and commercial development in the city.

Whenever I have a topic of interest, I google and invariably end up at specific forums or reddit threads. Like when I was wondering what was the better track car (but also daily driver), the C63 AMG or the M3. Visit both the MB and BMW fan boards.


----------

